# Solved: Windows 8 and Incredimail



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, I am having issues with receiving mail through incredimail with Windows 8. I can send emails just not receive them.
I am running Incredimail 2.5 and have Windows 8.1. 
My server is Bigpond and the Incoming server is 143 IMAP and Outgoing is 25 SMTP.
I get the error message 'operation incomplete'.
Windows Defender is being used.
I had no issues before Windows 8. 
There was a thread with this exact problem but unfortunately he did not put exactly what fixed it.


----------



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Try changing from IMAP to POP3. If that doesn't work, try changing the incoming port. I have Windows 8.1 and am using Incredimail. My incoming server is POP3 and the port is 110


----------



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for replying LauraMJ.
I have tried incoming ports 587, 995, 143, and 110.
How do I change from IMAP to POP3, I cannot see any options for doing that?
I tried adding an email account to incredimail and putting the settings in myself. I can make it a POP3 doing it this way but it will not connect to Bigpond so I cannot go any further and if I skip that step Incredimail puts all the settings in automatically and it reverts to IMAP.
So frustrating as I can send emails but not receive them and I would really like to use Incredimail.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Have you checked to make sure your firewall, or antivirus is not blocking Incredimail from getting the mail?

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

I disabled both antivirus and firewall but still nothing came through. Not sure what else I can try. I have put on Mozilla Thunderbird but I much prefer Incredimail and would like to get it up and running.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling Incredimail?

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

Only about 6 times


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you check with Bigpond and make sure if you need it to be IMAP or POP3, or if it does not matter. For some, it matters, for some (like mine) it does not. We can then at least eliminate that as the issue.


----------



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

I will do that in the next couple of days, thank you for the help


----------



## tippysimpson (Mar 29, 2014)

OK I contacted Telstra and they installed Windows Essential 2012 Mail on my computer and then linked the two email accounts then refreshed Incredimail and it worked. I now have Incredimail up and running. Thank you to everyone who offered help


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Interesting. I wonder why it would take the info from Windows Essential and not manually. 

Thanks for posting the fix. Glad it got sorted.


----------

